# The Four Kings



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I still have some of my work from 2016. to show 
____________________________________________

Alright folks,

Here is my latest bunch of pickle forks, all in G10. 

Which color-combo you like the most?

No.1.- Asa's PFS made of: 1/4" black G10 core with red 1/8" G10 scales + zebrano wood palm swells. Pinned up with CF pins & lanyard tube.

No.2.- Customers design PFS: 1/4" jade green G10 core with hunter orange 1/8" G10 scales + padauk wood palm swells. Pinned up with CF pins.

No.3.- Tiny Turtle Modified PFS: 1/8" yellow G10 core with blue 1/8" G10 scales. Pinned up with hollow CF pins.

No.4.- Pocket Bone PFS: 1/4" black G10 core with neon green 1/8" G10 scales. Pinned up with hollow CF pins & lanyard tube.









































Hope you like them 

Cheers,
E.G.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

All stunning mate  love that blue and yellow turtle!!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I have to master PFS this year....these are lovely.

That Blue & Yellow is sexy. It's always been one of my favorite color combos. Your customer name tags are ultra classy too.

Amazing as always!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

All of them are cool :bowdown: ....what about us non PFS shooters tho?


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

First, what is a PFS and do you shoot it differently?? Second, I like the green and black myself.


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

I like the green and black, it reminds me of Gumby


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Look like candy for me!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Ukprelude said:


> All stunning mate  love that blue and yellow turtle!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, glad you like it 



brucered said:


> I have to master PFS this year....these are lovely.
> 
> That Blue & Yellow is sexy. It's always been one of my favorite color combos. Your customer name tags are ultra classy too.
> 
> Amazing as always!


 Just practice, and I beleive you will become a master pfs shooter 

Thanks for taking a look 



devils son in law said:


> All of them are cool :bowdown: ....what about us non PFS shooters tho?


Thanks my friend!, As soon as I finish my orders, I will present you some slingshots


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

rem50 said:


> First, what is a PFS and do you shoot it differently?? Second, I like the green and black myself.


PFS is Pickle Fork Shooter, fork gap on this style is usually smaller than 1/2". With it you need to be fast, when you release a pouch you need to fast flip it forward.Great fun, for all day plinking  There is also some masters with pfs, my favorite is Mr.Dgui. He is some kind of sniper with pfs! Look at his videos on youtube, just type pfshooter 



rockchunker said:


> I like the green and black, it reminds me of Gumby


 Totally!



the core said:


> Look like candy for me!


Yes, you're right! Like bowl full of candies


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

E.G. said:


> rem50 said:
> 
> 
> > First, what is a PFS and do you shoot it differently?? Second, I like the green and black myself.
> ...


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Tag said:


> Beautiful craftsmanship


Thanks a lot, Tag 



rem50 said:


> E.G. said:
> 
> 
> > rem50 said:
> ...


I've never tried bareback, but I beleive that hurts


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

nice, really nice!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job on those!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

jazz said:


> nice, really nice!


Thank you 



rockslinger said:


> Great job on those!


Thank you very much


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Badassness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

like sweet candy

no.2 looks like a design from Magpie

best color is green ofcourse


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

DarrinGlennCook said:


> Badassness
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers bro 



JohnKrakatoa said:


> like sweet candy
> 
> no.2 looks like a design from Magpie
> 
> best color is green ofcourse


Yeah, I'm pretty sure, too 

Glad you like them


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Yes sir, a batch of real beauties there E.G. and I'm really digging that green Pocket Bone.  lb


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Larry Bourgeois said:


> Yes sir, a batch of real beauties there E.G. and I'm really digging that green Pocket Bone.  lb


Thank you Larry, I'm very glad that you like it


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

E.G. said:


> I still have some of my work from 2016. to show
> ____________________________________________
> 
> Alright folks,
> ...


hello, what are cf pins?


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Great design work. If I was taking the money out, I would have you make me one of the blue and yellow models, in green & black with a zebra wood palm swell. I just have trouble with pickle forks, must practice. -CD


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

ryanpaul said:


> E.G. said:
> 
> 
> > I still have some of my work from 2016. to show
> ...


Hello,

Carbon fiber 



RHTWIST said:


> Great design work. If I was taking the money out, I would have you make me one of the blue and yellow models, in green & black with a zebra wood palm swell. I just have trouble with pickle forks, must practice. -CD


Thanks a lot 

You can contact me anytime my friend, we will find what's best for you


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Those are nicely crafted - nice.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Those are nicely crafted - nice.


Thanks mate


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Lovely fours! They're stunning. What I like is that they look so innocent but I'm sure they are packing a lot of punch!!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

mostho said:


> Lovely fours! They're stunning. What I like is that they look so innocent but I'm sure they are packing a lot of punch!!


Thanks mate 
Yes, you're right


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Gotta go with the toxic green and black


----------

